# pigeon population control



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I saw this article on the Internet.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/insideout/east/series1/pigeon-pest.shtml

I'm telling you, this is probably the best way to control the pigeon population. The Swiss are doing it and this town in Britain is too - and it's working. It makes sense. If you can get the pigeons in one area so you can have access to their eggs before they hatch, there is a way to control their population. It's much more humane and it seems to be working.

And can someone please explain to me why whenever the media asks for an expert opinion on damage pigeons do, they invariably always ask someone from the pest control business? Can't they find other experts to comment?


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Here is another great site for pigeon control*

I think it is now here in the states. I want to do this here in my town. It sounds like a win win situation for everyone involved kids, pigeons, etc., 
http://wingsoverus.org/pigeon/plan.htm
http://wingsoverus.org/pigeon/media/main.htm

It's a great website.

Andi


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for sharing those websites, Garye and Andi.

I have seen this before and it is the best solution all around.

This program should be implemented in NYC and surrounding areas.


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

I remember something like this popping up before. Are you sure that they didn't kill off a good number of the pigeons before implementing their control?


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

In Switzerland, they did kill off some and I am not in favor of that. I'm in favor of putting them in a feeding place where their population can be controlled by having access to their eggs before they hatch. It seems to be working in the places they do this now.


----------

